# Chuyện võ bùa kỳ lạ ở Việt Nam



## Xinh (25 Tháng mười 2012)

*Người  học võ nếu học thêm bùa, phép thì khi kết hợp lại sẽ làm cho uy lực  tăng gấp nhiều lần. Dù võ bùa thường chỉ dùng nhằm mục đích chữa bệnh  cứu người, nhưng nhiều người học đã cố tình dùng sai, gây hại người  khác, khiến giới võ lâm coi người học võ bùa là “tà đạo”.*

*Bỏ “thư”*

Vùng Thất Sơn là nơi có đông đồng bào dân tộc Khmer sinh sống nhất tỉnh An Giang. Họ sống tập trung tại các phum sóc, hầu hết theo đạo Phật. Trước đây, người Khmer ở Bảy Núi gần như sống tách biệt với cộng đồng, không thích qua lại với các dân tộc anh em khác tại địa phương.
 Không biết có phải vì thế mà họ thêu dệt nên các câu chuyện huyền bí,  rùng rợn hay không. Nhưng cho đến bây giờ người ta vẫn tin rằng một số  ít người Khmer vẫn có khả năng bỏ “thư”.

“Thư” tiếng Khmer gọi là Thnup. Người dân Bảy Núi trước đây rất sợ loại  bùa phép này. Bởi họ tin rằng, người có bùa “thư” có thể sai khiến một  vật to lớn “đi” vào bụng người, mà đi một cách êm ru, đối phương không  hề hay biết. Phổ biến nhất là các “thầy bùa” thường dùng 1 nùi tóc rối, 1  miếng da trâu hay 1 khúc gỗ to để “thư” người khác.









 	Một “thầy” dùng võ bùa chữa bệnh cho người dân ở Tri Tôn, An Giang - _(Ảnh: M.T_)


 Theo truyền thuyết, “thầy bùa” sẽ đọc chú để biến các vật vụng trên  nhỏ dần, nhỏ dần đến khi chỉ còn bằng… hạt bụi. Khi đó, họ sẽ nhét “hạt  bụi” vào bụng con cá hoặc thức ăn của người khác. Khi “hạt bụi” đã vào  được bụng của đối tượng thì sẽ trở về hình dáng cũ, gây đau đớn ghê gớm.

Cho đến bây giờ, người dân vùng Bảy Núi vẫn còn truyền khẩu câu chuyện  huyền bí về vợ chồng bà lão được cho là biết bùa “thư” ở phum Là Ca (xã Ô Lâm, H.Tri Tôn). Ai làm mất lòng hay có hiềm khích với vợ chồng bà lão thì chỉ cần bà này đi ngang qua nhà, y như rằng trong nhà sẽ có chuyện.
 Người ta sợ đến mức hễ thấy vợ chồng bà lão đi ngang qua là tất cả lu  nước phải đổ bỏ, đồ ăn thức uống trong nhà cũng không dám động vào vì  sợ bị “thư”. Vì câu chuyện huyền bí không có lời giải thích này khiến  phum Là Ca càng thêm thâm u, không một người lạ nào dám bén mảng tới  đây.

Có một sự trùng hợp khiến bọn lính Tây khiếp vía, không dám đặt chân đến  Là Ca. Chuyện là, một ngày nọ, bọn lính Pháp bất ngờ kéo vào phum Là Ca  vơ vét tài sản, gà vịt, thức ăn của người dân nơi đây rồi bày ra ăn  nhậu, còn chửi thề ỏm tỏi.
 Trong lúc đó thì bà lão kỳ dị ấy đi ngang qua. Một lúc sau, vài tên  trong nhóm bỗng ôm bụng té lăn, ói mửa. Vốn đã nghe tiếng bùa “thư” ở  nơi này từ trước, bọn lính càng tin chúng đã bị dính “thư” nên cuốn gói  bỏ chạy, về sau không dám bén mảng.

Theo truyền thuyết, người muốn luyện loại bùa thuật này phải ăn toàn đồ  dơ bẩn như rác rưởi, thậm chí là… kinh nguyệt của phụ nữ. Đêm đêm họ  phải ra các bãi tha ma, hoặc đi vào rừng thẳm để luyện phép, kêu gọi ma  quỷ nhập thân bằng những câu thần chú đầy ma quái. Sau nhiều ngày tháng  luyện tập như vậy, đến lúc luyện thành thì người này có thể sai khiến  được ma quỷ đi càn quấy, hại người khác.
 Những người lớn tuổi ở Bảy Núi kể lại rằng, cách đây rất lâu, sau một  cuộc đua bò, anh “tài xế” bò thua cuộc cho rằng người thắng đã chơi  xấu, bỏ “bùa” khiến quỷ hiện hình làm bò của anh ta sợ hãi bỏ đường đua  chạy trốn. Vì vậy, anh này đã bất chấp cả mạng sống, cố công đi luyện  bùa “ếm” để trả thù.
 Một thời gian sau, bụng người thắng cuộc bỗng dưng to lên, da vàng,  mỗi ngày ăn cả năm sáu nồi cơm mà thân hình vẫn ốm nhom như que củi,  riết rồi chết… Thực hư câu chuyện chưa được xác nhận.








 	Bùa lỗ ban - _(Ảnh: M.T_)


*Trận đánh giành đệ tử*

Ông Trần Thanh Tùng (65 tuổi, nhà ở núi Cấm, xã An Hảo, H.Tịnh Biên) nói rằng cha ông là ông Trần Văn Trị  (Ba Trị - đã mất) trước đây vừa là thầy võ, vừa học cả bùa lỗ ban. Ông  Tùng vẫn nhớ như in lời kể của cha mình trong suốt những năm bôn ba khắp  vùng để tầm sư học đạo.

Ông Ba Trị có món nghề võ khá tiếng tăm, nhưng cuộc sống ở Thất Sơn lúc  bấy giờ rất hỗn loạn, trong rừng đầy hùm beo, rắn rết… đe dọa mạng sống  con người. Thấy vậy, ông Ba Trị bàn với một đồng môn là ông Tám Đạt cùng  đi tìm thầy học bùa lỗ ban. Hai người lên núi tìm tới một hang đá, nơi  thầy Hai Đảnh đang ẩn tu.
 Cạnh bên đó là thầy Hai Mon, cũng là một thầy võ, thầy bùa lỗ ban có  tiếng. Khi thấy có 2 người muốn bái sư, 2 ông thầy không ai chịu nhường  ai nên quyết phân cao thấp. Họ giao kèo, sau khi đánh nhau, người thắng  sẽ được nhận đệ tử dạy. Vốn là người có võ nghệ và đạo phép cao siêu, sợ  lúc đánh nhau sẽ gây thương tổn nặng, thầy Hai Mon đề nghị đấu phép,  nếu phá được bùa phép của ông thì đệ tử do thầy Hai Đảnh dạy. Cuối cùng,  ông Hai Đảnh nhận ông Ba Trị với ông Tám Đạt làm học trò.

Theo lời ông Tùng, thầy Hai Đảnh giỏi võ, giỏi bùa lỗ ban lắm nhưng ông  chỉ làm thuốc trị bệnh cho nhiều người mà không ăn tiền ai hết. Thầy  bùa, nhất là thầy lỗ ban đều nghèo. Nhà chỉ là cái chòi lụp xụp. Trị  bệnh xong ổng chỉ ăn uống, cúng tổ.
 “_Nhiều người khá giả, thấy thương ổng nên “luồn cửa sau” đưa tiền  bạc, đồ đạc cho bà Hai Đảnh, bả nhận. Còn ổng thì bị tổ hành cứ ôm cột  nọc lặn hụp dưới sông, mặc trời gió bất lạnh thấu xương. Tới khi nào bả  đem đồ trả lại cho người ta thì thôi. Biết vậy nên sau này tía tôi cũng  đi khắp nơi chữa bệnh giúp người, không lấy của ai một xu”_, ông Tùng nói.
.
​

​ Theo* Mai Tuyết *
_Thanh niên_​


----------

